# Wireless Android Auto/Carplay AND MFSW head unit?



## pbguy420 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey guys. First actual post after finally deciding to keep my 2012 mk6 TDI. I appreciate the wealth of knowledge here and I've spent the better part of the night searching but can't seem to find anything specific to what I'm looking for. 

I was initially only keeping the car for my short time in CA as I needed a good commuter car for my 120/mi day commute, so I overlooked my frustration with the Bluetooth in the head unit cutting out, pausing and skipping constantly on podcasts (pretty much all I use it for). From my searches it seems like there's no fix to this (I tried disabling autopsy already- no joy) 

I've since decided I love the economy of the car and will be keeping it so after a handful of mech fixes/upgrades I have to get a better solution to the audio. 

It seems many of you recommend sticking with the RCD-330 to retain OEM functionality and gain nav, but that still doesn't have all the features that "2020" offers like wireless carplay (android auto in my case) 

I'm looking for a head unit that retains steering wheel functions, AND has wireless android auto that will jive well with my 2012 car. Dont need nav as android auto will handle that better but i want a wireless configuration, which seems to be hard to come by, or just not a hot topic on the forum. 

Additional features id like below 

Backup camera compatibility

Constant listening goggle assistant/Alexa (without a push button) 

Whatever vehicle sensor information possible (tech nerd here, so if I can monitor some vehicle stats like an OB2 offers it would be awesome, but not a priority) 

Found this video as an option for android based systems, but from the reviews, the performance looks spotty, so im looking for an all in one unit. 



Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## pbguy420 (Aug 5, 2016)

Don't even have enough posts to put a link in my first post! I'll add it once I rack em up!

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

there are aftermarket converters that allow you to keep steering wheel controls on most modern headunits. 
https://www.scosche.com/luswc see that for example. The headunit I linked to below does not need that converter IF you purchase the top of the line install package from crutchfield (costs 161$)

An aftermarket headunit that fits your car is: https://www.crutchfield.com/p_130DMW4660/Pioneer-DMH-W4660NEX.html and it has wireless android. There are others available.

I assumed you have a 2012 vw jetta that does not have a fender speaker setup and does not have an in-dash cd player. Just go to crutchfield.com and go through the vehicle selector and pick options you want.

The pioneer i linked to above has this with the install package:
Vehicle features retained:
Steering Wheel Controls
Bluetooth
Satellite Radio
Not supported by install package

Backup Camera
*Not supported by install package (BUT you can add it with this: https://www.crutchfield.com/S-kxhfFmT8i8A/p_142CRTVW01/Scosche-CRTVW01-Backup-Camera-Harness.html)*

AUX Input
Not supported by install package

Retained Accessory Power (RAP)
Connections for DVD and GPS
Added Onscreen Features
Factory Wiring Connectors

This would be a fairly complex install but most reputable shops can handle it. The parts alone are pushing 800$.


----------



## pbguy420 (Aug 5, 2016)

Awesome, thanks for the quick reply. I do have the fender audio system for reference. 

I'll look more into this system, but I also stumbled on the Atoto systems this morning. Seems to be a step above the normal Chinese-works for two months junk and doesn't cost as much as a cellphone without giving full upgradeability. 

Any thoughts on these systems? I like the android based system that isn't so limited in software 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

looks like the stereo by pioneer also works with the fender system. the install package might have different harnesses, who knows. Like I said, just go through crutchfield and explain what you want.

NO idea on the Atoyo integration with your OEM steering wheel, backup cam, fender amp, voice control for calls, etc. I doubt it would work as seamless.....I also hate the random Chinese electronic stuff made by fly-by-night no name brands.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CMV84L2/ref=emc_b_5_t?th=1

the best Atoyo is $280. Yes the pioneer is 600.

I guess it is like buying a flagship samsung glalaxy vs some random chinese no-name phone off of ebay. Don't expect the same function, experience, quality.


----------



## pbguy420 (Aug 5, 2016)

Completely understand where you are coming from and I hate beating a dead horse that is in a few other threads. 

I did exactly that, bought the flagship Samsung S20 5g, finally breaking ties with Apple and now I'm on a kick to make all my stuff integrate better 

Currently between the atoto s8 and the dasaita max 6. 

I want the android auto in wireless form and the app capability so its really just nitpicking between the two. 

Its a weird tossup tho, the atoto runs on Android 8.1 yet has more current Bluetooth and QC 3.0 and some other more modern features while the dasaita runs on Android 9.0 and is a gen behind IRT bluetooth and USB 

I cant figure that out

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## psychogecko (May 27, 2015)

I am looking to jump back into a TDI, but remember the radio was always something I didn't like even back in 2015. I do like the theory of a bigger screen and android, is there a name brand that actually makes anything bigger that fits?


----------



## manas01 (Aug 1, 2020)

Hello, I was in the market for a new Android head unit and was wondering what would be yalls suggestions? I was looking at a few Kenwood units but just got confused because no manufacturer makes if very easy to see who has wireless Android auto/carplay and what models are newer and have decent screens and processors


----------

